Ask HN: What's a good subreddit equivalent to HN? - softwareqrafter
======
dustingetz
2010 HN had more content like r/haskell and r/clojure, can't speak to older
than that, or for non-programming subjects

2017 HN is still king for advanced/theoretical topics like distrubted web and
VC startup theory, i dont know of any other place for this. The wide reach of
HN means cutting edge ideas that nobody understands will draw comments from
the ten people in the world who do understand.

HN is really rough for popular topics where the kitchen sink feels qualified
to comment, like bitcoin and javascript. pseudo-identities hurt HN badly here,
you don't know if a comment is by the author of the framework, or a 22yo with
two years of javascript. Would be so easy to invest some of their billions to
improve HN here :(

~~~
krapp
> pseudo-identities hurt HN badly here, you don't know if a comment is by the
> author of the framework, or a 22yo with two years of javascript

If it is the author of the framework, usually someone will mention it if they
don't do so themselves. Especially if an invocation of Cunningham's Law is at
work.

------
matthewo
While not a direct equivalent, /r/programming has a lot of overlap with here.

------
onsight
I go on this collection of subreddits (I think I found it on HN, can't
remember). However, a lot of it seems to be the same content!

[https://www.reddit.com/user/ashish2199/m/cs_student_subs/](https://www.reddit.com/user/ashish2199/m/cs_student_subs/)

------
lainon
r/hackernews

